#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Macro that will auto save only emails with an attachment?

## Castillb

Hello, 

I located the following script online that auto saves emails located in a folder that is selected by the user, to a local drive, which works great. 

However, I was wondering if there is any way to modify this code to auto save all emails in a folder that contain an attachment? 

I've located coding online which enables you to save attachements to a folder on a local drive. But I'm wondering if you can save the email as well as its attachment(s). 





```

```

----------

